# What’s going on with my plants? [emoji271][emoji848]



## ricktfoster (Feb 28, 2017)

I've been battling this for a while with my plants.... I still can't figure out what it is or what's causing it. I just started dosing Aquarium Co-Ops Easy Green, in hopes that it can fix the issue. I was told by Cory from Aquarium Co-Op that I should dose enough Easy Green to get my Nitrates around 20-40ppm. I run a UV sterilizer and 2 water circulators. I don't run CO2 yet(not in my budget). Also I do have hard water and my Ph runs a little high.... could that cause this?

75g w/ Ecocomplete 
Fluval Plant 3.0 / 7-8 hours a day.
Excel once a day
Easy Green twice a week
Nitrates: 5.0ppm
Nitrites: 0ppm
GH: 150ppm
KH: 180ppm
PH: 8.2ppm
Ammonia: 0

Hydor 450 Canister with Poly-Fil, Matrix, Purigen and Chemi Pure Green.

FYI... I have 3 Nerite Snails, 1 Bristlenose Pleco and 3 Ottos as my cleanup crew.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

5 ppm nitrate isn't as should be. whats the ammonia?
ph?
Seems to me like you have a Bunch of deficiency's unfortunately rn i cant list them I'm in a rush, but when i get back id be glad to list them for you.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Do you have the 48 inch long version of that light, the A3992-59 watt version? If so, and if it is about 20 inches from the substrate you probably have about 60 PAR light intensity, high medium to high light. With that you need to be dosing a lot more nutrients. The all-in-one fertilizer you are using is low on phosphorous, so I suggest dosing enough to get the nitrates in the 30-40 ppm range. And, dose Excel at twice the recommended dosage, or about 2 ml per 10 gallons. That should help a lot.

With that much light you really need to use CO2. Excel just doesn't supply enough carbon for the plants. Here is one way to get more carbon available to the plants: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/general-aquarium-plants-discussions/133058-diy-co2.html I'm using this method on my 65 gallon tank, so it will also work for a 75 gallon tank. It is cheap to set it up, and you will be very surprised at how effective it is.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

hoppycalif said:


> Do you have the 48 inch long version of that light, the A3992-59 watt version? If so, and if it is about 20 inches from the substrate you probably have about 60 PAR light intensity, high medium to high light. With that you need to be dosing a lot more nutrients. The all-in-one fertilizer you are using is low on phosphorous, so I suggest dosing enough to get the nitrates in the 30-40 ppm range. And, dose Excel at twice the recommended dosage, or about 2 ml per 10 gallons. That should help a lot.
> 
> With that much light you really need to use CO2. Excel just doesn't supply enough carbon for the plants. Here is one way to get more carbon available to the plants: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/general-aquarium-plants-discussions/133058-diy-co2.html I'm using this method on my 65 gallon tank, so it will also work for a 75 gallon tank. It is cheap to set it up, and you will be very surprised at how effective it is.


Hoppy made some great points and i agree 100%.

Here is the list of deficiency's i found in your plants:
MG
Co2 (as hoppy said)
iron 
CA
NPK


----------



## ricktfoster (Feb 28, 2017)

DutchMuch said:


> 5 ppm nitrate isn't as should be. whats the ammonia?
> ph?
> Seems to me like you have a Bunch of deficiency's unfortunately rn i cant list them I'm in a rush, but when i get back id be glad to list them for you.


Ammonia is 0ppm, and PH is 8.2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

